# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Nolvadex and Proviron for PCT

## Win369

i am in PCT now...i use 20mg of nolvadex with proviron 25mg daily for 14 weeks.

any input about it ? thanks.

----------


## bladerunner9

What was the cycle ?

----------


## LATS60

> i am in PCT now...i use 20mg of nolvadex with proviron 25mg daily for 14 weeks.
> 
> any input about it ? thanks.


14wks of PCT???

----------


## Swifto

> 14wks of PCT???


Hhmmm...What the **** did the cycle look like?

PCT should take as long as it takes to recover, not set at 3 or 4 weeks.

wk 1-5 Clomid 25-50mg/Ed
wk 1-5 Nolva 20mg/Ed
wk 1-5 Proviron 25mg/ED or EOD for labido.

----------


## Win369

> Hhmmm...What the **** did the cycle look like?
> 
> PCT should take as long as it takes to recover, not set at 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> wk 1-5 Clomid 25-50mg/Ed
> wk 1-5 Nolva 20mg/Ed
> wk 1-5 Proviron 25mg/ED or EOD for labido.


Sorry i mean for 14 days not weeks. lol

My last cycle was :
wk 1-6 : 30mg dbol ed
wk 1-14: Sus 150mg eod
wk 1-12: Deca 200mg 2x a week

----------


## Swifto

> Sorry i mean for 14 days not weeks. lol
> 
> My last cycle was :
> wk 1-6 : 30mg dbol ed
> wk 1-14: Sus 150mg eod
> wk 1-12: Deca 200mg 2x a week


Same PCT I outlined with Aromasin at 10mg/ED.

----------


## Win369

> Same PCT I outlined with Aromasin at 10mg/ED.


swifto, how bout if i take it only for 5 weeks ?

----------


## Swifto

> swifto, how bout if i take it only for 5 weeks ?


The PCT is outlined for 5 weeks, which should be sufficient.

----------

